# Windows 7 "per Festplatte" installieren !?



## HowDee (31. Juli 2009)

Schönen guten Tag, liebe PCGHX- User
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Heute hab' ich mir Win7 RC Ultimate (32) beim Rechenzentrum meiner Uni runtergeladen (Studentenversion und so). 
Jetzt habe ich (rückständigerweise) keinen DVD- Brenner um die ISO zu brennen und Win7 zu installieren, jedoch 2 alte IDE- Festplatten.
Gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit die ISO quasi "auf die Festplatte zu brennen" und von dort aus zu installieren ?


----------



## Wargrown (31. Juli 2009)

Für ~ 10€ gibts bei Ebay einen Adapter mitdem du IDE und S-ATA Fesplatten einfach an USB hängen kannst. Dann kannst du über USB installieren.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (31. Juli 2009)

Von der Festplatte aus weiss ich nicht ob es geht, ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass man es von einem USB- Stick installieren kann. 
Frag mich aber nicht wie.^^


----------



## redfalcon (31. Juli 2009)

Windows 7 : Windows 7-Installation vom USB-Stick
So z.B., das Board muss aber Booten vom USB-Stick unterstützen.
Rein _theoretisch_ müsste das dann doch auch per HDD funktionieren. Also das ISO auf eine bootfähige Partition zu entpacken und dann davon zu booten.


----------



## HowDee (31. Juli 2009)

Erstmal danke an alle für eure Tipps.
Ich dachte mir "Stumpf ist Trumpf" und bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
- ISO auf HDD entpackt
- Setup von HDD gestartet (unter WinXP)
-> läuft

Nur mußte ich einige Ordnerberechtigungen etc. neu setzen, da der Müll von der Alten WinXP- Version noch drauf war.
Erst dann konnte ich das zeug dann löschen.


----------

